# Spring Colour 3 Vintage Grape Blush Ombre



## DaniCakes (Feb 13, 2010)

So I finally got the Vintage Grape Blush Ombre and I love it! It comes with 2 shades in the blush, one light purple and the other half a darker purple. The darker half can be used to contour under the cheekbones. THE MUA told me there is actually 3 shades to the blush, but I don't see it. I trust her though. I've included pics. The blush gives a more natural look than a powerful colored cheek. Also, I paired my favorite lipstick, Up the Amp, with Electric Fuschia from Spring Forecast 1 a la Jackie O.  I contoured my cheeks just a little bit.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 13, 2010)

A few more pics....


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you for posting! You look beautiful and paired with the lip colour it looks  gawjus!!

*adds Vintage Grape to Spring Forecast "to buy" list*


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you and Vintage Grape is the awesome. You can do a lot with it.


----------



## Regality101 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aww thanks for posting this I am glad I ordered this color.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 15, 2010)

Simply Beautiful! 

You make me want to buy it even more!


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 15, 2010)

Ladies be a little light-handed with the darker purple side if you are lighter. I did makeup for a fashion show yesterday and my friend is lighter than I am and I contoured her face with the darker purple. I really had to blend a lot because it left sort of a bruised look under the cheekbones. I really had to blend it well. She also didn't have on any foundation so that could've been the problem. I hate applying blush to a face with no foundation. Overall it's awesome on almost all of our beautiful black complexions.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, so it's 9:22am here and I'm having a hard time waiting till 10 for the MAC store up the street to open...UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta have Vintage Grape NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 15, 2010)

So pretty.  This color is beautiful with a pink or purple lip.  Very nice.  I'm getting this too


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Got it!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get home so I can put together a look with it for tomorrow.


----------



## bad girl glam (Feb 15, 2010)

i can't wait to get it tomorrow.  i wish the banks weren't closed so i could have cashed my check.  wait, i could have went to walmart to cash it! lol!  i 'm so not thinking right now! lol!  it looks really pretty on you OP!


----------



## shordeecat (Feb 21, 2010)

i tried getting it today, but it's sold out on macpro.com.  does anyone know where else i can get it?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shordeecat* 

 
_i tried getting it today, but it's sold out on macpro.com.  does anyone know where else i can get it?_

 
M·A·C Cosmetics still has it in stock.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so in love with this blush. I use it everyday and I love the contour!!!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_M·A·C Cosmetics still has it in stock._

 
M·A·C Cosmetics has been sold out of this blush for at least a week now. I keep stalking the site hoping for a restock. If something is sold out on the PRO side 99% of the time it's sold out on the reg site too and vice versa.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 22, 2010)

So this blush seems to be sold out everywhere!! I went to two different MAC stores and online, they don't have it. I knew I should of bought it the day I tried it on.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbygurl21* 

 
_So this blush seems to be sold out everywhere!! I went to two different MAC stores and online, they don't have it. I knew I should of bought it the day I tried it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
check Mac_Mocha's sale...i just got one from her and i know she said she had a few of both vintage grape and springshine...


----------



## Ario2323 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love this blush ombre!!! This is the only one I got and I don't regret getting it. Like someone else said, it really goes well with pink and purple hued lipticks!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_M·A·C Cosmetics has been sold out of this blush for at least a week now. I keep stalking the site hoping for a restock. If something is sold out on the PRO side 99% of the time it's sold out on the reg site too and vice versa._

 
Strange.  I checked before I posted and it was still listed as in stock that day.  Well, it is listed as sold out for me now too.  Sorry about that.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm glad I got it too. I almost passed on it but I loved the fact that I didn't have to spend additional money on contour powder. It was well worth it and yes it looks awesome with pink/purple lipstick and eyeshadow. I hope you ladies find it. I need to buy another one just in case lol.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nordstrom is still showing Vintage Grape on thier website. I went ahead and ordered this and Lavender Wind w/o the benefit of my PRO discount just in case I miss these again. Let's see if this actually works out. I should have put them in my cart when I ordered my Lillyland blushes but I wanted to see them in person then got snowed in. Stupid stupid snow. Waiting for my order confirmation now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Update #2: Order confirmed expected to arrive by 3/8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone looking for VG should try to order from the Nordies website. Unfortunately, this does not help anyone looking for RP.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 24, 2010)

im gonna go tomorrow to my nordstrom counter and see if my favorite MUA is there, and find out what she has...and then i'll report back here...


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_im gonna go tomorrow to my nordstrom counter and see if my favorite MUA is there, and find out what she has...and then i'll report back here..._

 
You can find out if they have it online. They have a pay and pick up service. When you select your item you can choose this put in your zip and it shows you if there is anywhere within 25 miles where you can pick up. You may want to pay for it online to reserve it if they have it. The closest store to me that had it was more than 25 miles away and I don't feel like making the drive. Look at VG on this model. Ugh, sick!

Mac New Blush Ombre in Vintage Grape,MaC's Decorative lipgloss& Urban Outfitter LipGloss pink#2!!!! | TweetPhoto

Damn Nordies is quick. My order has shipped. Got the email @ 8pm. Makes me forgive the $8 shipping fee.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 25, 2010)

I went to Nordstrom online and they had it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can not wait until its in my possession. I am done buying from MAC for now. I got so much other MAC stuff this month, they took my money this month, haha.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm I liked the Dirty Plum blush from the Riveting collection better so I got that one instead and so far so good


----------



## makababy (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow this looks amaaazing on you!! Must have this. I heard mac stores are restocking on the blush ombres this week or next so maybe call and find out (for whoever couldn't get there hands on this) because I know I will (& fingers crossed ripe peach!!).


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_You can find out if they have it online. They have a pay and pick up service. When you select your item you can choose this put in your zip and it shows you if there is anywhere within 25 miles where you can pick up. You may want to pay for it online to reserve it if they have it. The closest store to me that had it was more than 25 miles away and I don't feel like making the drive. Look at VG on this model. Ugh, sick!

Mac New Blush Ombre in Vintage Grape,MaC's Decorative lipgloss& Urban Outfitter LipGloss pink#2!!!! | TweetPhoto

Damn Nordies is quick. My order has shipped. Got the email @ 8pm. Makes me forgive the $8 shipping fee._

 
yeah Nordstrom MAC counters still have VG available. I really went to inquire about Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom, and the MA told me they were not getting them ever again, but i'm sure that's not true when i've heard that shelves were being restocked this week...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hmm I liked the Dirty Plum blush from the Riveting collection better so I got that one instead and so far so good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the MA also told me that if you get VG, you don't really need Dirty Plum because the darker part of VG is pretty much Dirty Plum, but then I have both anyway so that fell on deaf ears haha.


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 27, 2010)

Did anyone buy the Springshine Blush Ombre? I'm curious about the way it looks on C7 skin.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 27, 2010)

Could anyone post the ingredient list please?


----------



## mrslovejoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_Did anyone buy the Springshine Blush Ombre? I'm curious about the way it looks on C7 skin._

 
I bought springshine to strictly use as a highlight/contour power. I like it because I have both a highlighting and contouring powder in one. The dark part is a lighter version of blunt blush (which I currently use for contouring), but not too light b/c I can still see it on my nc45/nc50 skin.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

maybe the third shade is when you blend it all together?


----------

